# herring everywhere



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

went to four mile run yesterday, an castnetted about 30 herring, so the rockfish should be around too.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

where is 4 mile run?


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

the young king said:


> went to four mile run yesterday, an castnetted about 30 herring, so the rockfish should be around too.


4 mile run is in VA


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Wow, that's early ....*

for herring in the Potomac. In what part of 4-mile run did you find them. Thanks!

Foodfan


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Four Mile Run flows into the Potomac at the south end of National Airport. The tidal portion of Four Mile Run is from the Mt. Vernon Ave. bridge to the river.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Fyi*

pretty sure that's illegal. You can dip net but no cast netting.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Is Fletchers Boat House still open? If not, where would one be able to buy Herring for bait?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

why from the young king of course


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

the young king is back again!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

holla back young-in!


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

e-mag said:


> the young king is back again!!!


I'm sorry bout last year, I was just kidding around.


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

Otter said:


> pretty sure that's illegal. You can dip net but no cast netting.


for the smart ass, it is not illegal to castnet for bait. when did caughting bait become a crime.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

the young king said:


> for the smart ass, it is not illegal to castnet for bait. when did caughting bait become a crime.


What is your major malfuction?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe Otter is correct in that you cannot use a casting net to catch herring in the potomac. Aout 26 years ago we use to catch herring by the the chain bridge when it was legal back then to use dip nets. I also am quite sure you cannot use dipnets in the area of the chain bridge to catch herring nowadays.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

He started out with well enough but then
it all went down hill from there...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> I believe Otter is correct in that you cannot use a casting net to catch herring in the potomac. Aout 26 years ago we use to catch herring by the the chain bridge when it was legal back then to use dip nets. I also am quite sure you cannot use dipnets in the area of the chain bridge to catch herring nowadays.


 I grew up fishing the Potomac . I've seen the river change so many times over the years it isn't funny . I'm old enough to remember Joe Fletcher telling me that they aint' there unless you fish forem' ! The Potomac was an open sewer but the anadromus fish always made their annual return . Fishing for shad , herring , white and yellow perch , not to mention the crappies and walleyes , was a given ! Castnets are illegal in DC waters ! Snagging is illegal in DC waters . Sabiki Rigs are illegal too ! Does that mean that people don't use them ? NO ! If you rent a boat from Fletchers , just tie a 2 dropper rig with gold trout hooks and you can nail all the herring you want . If you're shorebound , go to the seawalls and use a dip-net .


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A sabiki cut down to two hooks works  Not as well as a regular one, but somewhat easier to deal with. 

I thought Four Mile Run is VA, no?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Eeesh...*



the young king said:


> for the smart ass, it is not illegal to castnet for bait. when did caughting bait become a crime.


YK, first of all, curb your tongue, you'll win more friends that way.  

Secondly, as Old Linesides said, cast netting in DC is illegal. Not sure about VA where you mentioned but it would help to do your research on regulations - tidal and non-tidal in Virginia before you respond. That way you can provide useful info to all of us.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> YK, first of all, curb your tongue, you'll win more friends that way.
> 
> Secondly, as Old Linesides said, cast netting in DC is illegal. Not sure about VA where you mentioned but it would help to do your research on regulations - tidal and non-tidal in Virginia before you respond. That way you can provide useful info to all of us.


There is just no excuse for that type of 
behavior. We treat each other as adults
here and expect to get the same 
treatment in return.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm with ya T-man...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Talapia said:


> There is just no excuse for that type of
> behavior. We treat each other as adults
> here and expect to get the same
> treatment in return.


 Maybe he needs a dose of #21
 Did you see that hit in the Pro Bowl ?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

the young king said:


> I'm sorry bout last year, I was just kidding around.





the young king said:


> for the smart ass, it is not illegal to castnet for bait. when did caughting bait become a crime.


Had to bring you back from Ignore Land because of the responses on this thread. Yup, no change.

Otter is a bud of mine and is a great guy. It's obvious to everyone who the azz is here.

Goodbye again YK.
.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Castnetting is not illegal in VA depending.

For bait no license required but there is a limit on how many in possesion.

For food you need a castnet license for anything over 4' I believe is the size.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> I'm with ya T-man...


 My coach used to preach : No Balls , No Glory ! , which also meant this :--|


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

the young king said:


> for the smart ass, it is not illegal to castnet for bait. when did caughting bait become a crime.



Catching . . . I think "Catching" is the word your looking for


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just to be fair, I had no idea castnetting was illegal in DC either. I've never heard of any place that didn't allow tossing a net for bait.

Learn something new every day...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Saw a bunch of herring today in the spillway at Records. If the herring are so thick here in DE I would guess they are in MD too..

Herring are the most spot burned fish in my opinion and it seems that bad Karma follows those who persue them. I love this time of year but cant stand the bull that accompanies it.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huh??


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Catching . . . I think "Catching" is the word your looking for


You're . . . I think "you're" is the word you're looking for


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> You're . . . I think "you're" is the word you're looking for


I knew you would catch me you bama


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*come on guys*

Let's take it easy on the Young King. Hopefully whe can all meet him at the Spring Fling..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Huh??


LMAO I guess your the only one to catch that but it was for another board.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> LMAO I guess your the only one to catch that but it was for another board.


Damn Tom, you posting that many simultaneous messages that you are mixing up your boards?

Shame Shame   

Tom ... I am off April 2 - 8th .. is that too early for CHSP?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Damn Tom, you posting that many simultaneous messages that you are mixing up your boards?
> 
> Shame Shame
> 
> Tom ... I am off April 2 - 8th .. is that too early for CHSP?


YGM


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

the young king said:


> for the smart ass, it is not illegal to castnet for bait. when did caughting bait become a crime.


There should be a question mark after crime. "When did caughting bait become a crime?" See? Makes more sense that way.

Thanks Rick- let's go fish.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Otter said:


> There should be a question mark after crime. "When did caughting bait become a crime?" See? Makes more sense that way.
> 
> Thanks Rick- let's go fish.


 Thanks otter , I just "COFFED UP MY COFEY" ! LMFAO


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

old linesides said:


> Thanks otter , I just "COFFED UP MY COFEY" ! LMFAO


That's just funny write their.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Can't We Just Get Along?*

Hey people, just for one day, knowing the fever will break soon, can we just try to pull for each others well being and for the hunt of the striper run? "Free at last, Free at last, thank God almighty, Free at last!" Let's kick all the bad kharma and negative feelins' to the curb for a day. We are in this together (all of us KING FISHERMAN):fishing:


----------



## boop (Apr 5, 2009)

*Herring dipping*

Hello
My husband use to dip for herring somewhere in Port Royal, in Caroline County. He cannot remember the name of the place and does not know if it is still allowed. Can anyone let me know any information they have on this? It has been years since he has dipped for Herring and he would like to try it again. If you know of any place close to Sandston Va, New Kent, Caroline or Hanover I would appriciate it.
Thanks


----------



## boop (Apr 5, 2009)

*herring dipping*

I would like to know if anyone knows of anyplace in the Caroline, Hanover, Henrico, or New Kent area that you can still dip for herrings?


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

4 mile run is in va, but the water is under dc rules


----------



## dckid (Sep 17, 2008)

*My take...*

This thread is fun to follow. Teaching the "Young King" how to behave and how to fish. Seriously though, too much going on around the world and to many of us we need to find a place where we can call our "haven". This forum is my "haven" where I can relieve my stress while at work. Reading the stories of people catching fish make me forget that I am working and behoves me to go out there and fish. When I'm on my break I can always login, check what is happening, post if necessary, be isolated from all the noise around me, and preserve my sanity. I am sure everybody would agree that we don't need to be disrespectful around here. Study shows that majority of people who love fishing are mild mannered, courteous, calm, peace-loving but equally fierce competetive individuals. In this slowly but surely becoming facistic-socialistic United States of America (courtesy of the present administration) we need to do what is right. So let's go out there, have fun and tell our stories about the "fish that could have been".


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

I have to agree with DC. After reading his post, it reminded me of a funny story that pertains to this thread. 

The 
Pastor's Ass 



The pastor entered his donkey in a race and it won. 

The pastor was so pleased with the donkey that he entered 
it in the race again, and it won again. 


The local paper read: 


PASTOR'S ASS OUT FRONT. 

The Bishop was so upset with this kind of 
publicity that he ordered the 
pastor not to enter the donkey in another race. 



The next day, the local paper headline 
read: 

BISHOP SCRATCHES PASTOR'S ASS. 

This was too much for the bishop, so he 
ordered the pastor to get rid of the donkey. 


The pastor decided to give it to a nun in a nearby convent. 

The local paper, hearing of the news, posted 
the following headline the next day: 


NUN HAS BEST ASS IN TOWN. 

The bishop fainted. 

He informed the nun that she would have to 
get rid of the donkey, so she 
sold it to a farmer for $10. 



The next day the paper read: 

NUN 
SELLS ASS FOR $10. 

This was too much for the bishop, so he 
ordered the nun to buy back the 
donkey and lead it to the plains where it could run wild. 



The next day the headlines read: 

NUN ANNOUNCES HER ASS IS WILD AND FREE. 

The bishop was buried the next day. 


The moral of the story is . . . 

.... being concerned about public opinion 
can bring you much grief and misery . ... even shorten your life. 


So be yourself and enjoy life. 


Stop worrying about everyone else's ass and 
you'll be a lot happier and live longer! 

Have 
a nice day!


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## dckid (Sep 17, 2008)

You know Fin, I'd say amen to you and the story is really funny.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks Fin 
For the laugh


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Wow!*

That was alot of attention! 





Penn


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

This thread is an old one that has been resurrected


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Penn626 said:


> That was alot of attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Penn whats up?

Were you fishing with the Young King at Chain Bridge this week?


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Chain Bridge Last Night*

Went Last Night Without the King...LOL !


Penn


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

herring been here for over a month.

stripers been here over a month.

ive caught 12 so far, and over 30 with my buddies.

you can castnet in tidal waters in MD and VA, not sure about DC

you can not castnet in non tidal waters, but I do and will if i need bait.

dont care what you guys think i want to catch stripers.

no 50's yet, but it will be this week/next week when i beach a 50.

:--|


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Is catching herring with a dip net legal in DC?


----------

